# Martin Logan Depth I settings. Need help.



## replyme (May 31, 2020)

Hi there. I am totally new to this forum and am not a very technically inclined person. I need help in setting up my Depth I sub for my home theater. The room isn't that big maybe about 15 x 12 ft. 
My front mains are Definitives BP10s which is set as large in my processor the Emotiva XMC2. The BP 10 frequency response is 20-30hz.
The center speaker is Definitive CLR3000 which is also set as large on my processor. Too many dials to mess with which is like Greek to me.
High Pass ?
Low Pass ?
Phase ?
Level ?
All I need is someone to recommend a setting that would.work something generic for dummies like myself.
By the way my whole setup is for Dolby Atmos. I have total of fourteen speakers band one sub. Of the fourteen only the three fronts are set as large.
I look forward to hearing from some of you. My thanks in advance.
Stay safe everyone.
I'm hoping someone in this forum can recommend a basic setting that I could apply to my subwoofer.


----------

